# 6 Months



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Happy 6 months to my boys. Also, cell phone cameras + wiggly kitties are not a good combo  Here are 2 okay pictures from this morning. They were waiting impatiently for breakfast:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love that last photo, they look like they are singing LoL. Very sweet.


----------



## luckyfarmer (Nov 20, 2014)

omg they are so cute!!! i almost hear them say "quick...quick!!!give me food!!"


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL OH my goodness I just cracked up laughing! Those are some VERY impatient and adorable faces!!  They really do look like they're singing! Hahah. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I love the last pic...priceless.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too! I'm still laughing - great photos! Not only does it look like they're singing, it looks like they're dancing too!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, I think it looks like they're yelling at you at the top of their lungs, so funny! :grin:


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Perfect 'waiting for breakfast' pics ... who hasn't experienced those looks?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations and happy half a year!


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Happy 6 month birthday! Cute guys! I can just hear the meowing!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

'We won't go until we get some, we won't go until we get some...'


----------

